# Question about Portafilter



## Jayteepix (Nov 6, 2019)

My new machine (2010) has yet to ship I am puzzled looking at this blank looking portafilter not having seen a Gaggia Classic first hand I'm just looking at images of the machine that is coming.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jayteepix said:


> My new machine (2010) has yet to ship I am puzzled looking at this blank looking portafilter not having seen a Gaggia Classic first hand I'm just looking at images of the machine that is coming.<img alt="Portafilter.JPG.acf2e5f879f3460baf424c0499748451.JPG" data-fileid="33625" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/Portafilter.JPG.acf2e5f879f3460baf424c0499748451.JPG" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


On the underside there should be a removable double spout that just screws on.

https://images.app.goo.gl/fh52rK3CV1yJZ57WA

Think the 2010 model looks like this. https://images.app.goo.gl/5dgx2mkoGJy1YvmcA


----------



## Jayteepix (Nov 6, 2019)

Ashcroc thanks again for your patience. I somehow thought I should see two holes at each side. So the fluid goes down that centre hole and splits through the double spout.

It would have been obvious when it arrives - just got a bit worried ?

Thanks


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jayteepix said:


> Ashcroc thanks again for your patience. I somehow thought I should see two holes at each side. So the fluid goes down that centre hole and splits through the double spout.
> It would have been obvious when it arrives - just got a bit worried
> Thanks


It gives you the option of fitting a single (or triple!) spout if you prefer or fit a pressure gauge to adjust the OPV down to 9 bar. Bottomless portafilters are also available which give a bit more clearance for your cup & scales that can also aid spotting channeling.


----------

